# Celebrating the small, hardwon victories



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

💗💗💗💗💗


----------



## Anne H (Apr 17, 2020)

Awwwww I love that story.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Wow! The photo made me smile, and then the story made me want to cheer. Your commitment is admirable. Thank you for working so hard to improve the quality of Trixie's very stressful sounding life.

This probably goes without saying, but shame on that breeder for at the very least not being more transparent.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I’ve also got to commend you. It’s hard to keep pressing on, staying positive. That picture represented thousands(?) of hours. Virtual hugs your way!


----------

